# Which hotel VIP benefits are the best?



## Bill4728 (Oct 30, 2009)

There are members here who are in the high levels of hotel VIP members. Which hotel offers the best benefits to their VIP Status?  And which offer the best/easiest way to get to the next level. I think I'm asking about spending level with your credit card and # of night stays.

I'll start
Marriott
Get a marriott premier signature credit card and you get automatic silver level and 15 night toward the 50 nights you need for Gold.( also 1 free night in a Marriott)  No amount of spending can get you to gold with the night stays but staying at a Marriott TS does count toward the 50 nights. So with the credit card I got 15 nts & my two week in a TS I got another 14 nights I'm at 30 nts but still need 20 more nights. 

Hilton
The regular Hilton  AMEX gets you silver. BUT if you spend $20K you get upgrade to gold. 
The surpass Hilton AMEX card ($75 fee) gets you automatic Gold  but only for the first year and still gets you gold if you spend $20K and gets you diamond if you spend $40KI don't know about how many nights you have to stay and if TS stays count toward your VIP status

IMHO both the silver status of Marriott & Hilton is pretty worthless ( no VIP lounge ect) you don't get much till you get to gold. 

What do you think?


----------



## Jimster (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marriott*

I think you are right, but then I am gold with Marriott and i love it.  I am also gold with Starwood but no free breakfast there.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2009)

Gold with Starwood is nearly useless, because they pass it out like bubble gum.  Plat has some real value, but it's not easy to get unless you are a big time business traveler, or you spend $$$ on Starwood timeshares.


----------



## AKE (Oct 31, 2009)

Platinum with Starwood by far.... free breakfasts, appetizers, wine, beer, etc in the SPG lounges as well as upgrades to the best room (suite!) in the house, etc.  In Europe the benefits are even better than in Canada / US.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 31, 2009)

We're HH - Gold. We stumbled into it by accident.
Diamond, it seems, don't get much more, 'cept guaranteed reservations and executive lounge access.
_Nice, but not worth a special effort to get._.

Gold Members.. $20K on the CC *OR* 16 stays, 36 nights or 60,000 Base points in a calendar year.
(Diamond: "Elite" HGVC *OR* 28 stays, 60 nights or 100,000 Base points)

AFAIK, HGVC stays do not count. Generally, stays must be booked at published rates thru Hilton or HHonors. "Stays that are booked via third party websites are not Eligible Stays irrespective of rate paid."
------------------------------- 
Point Bonus..... 25% bonus on base points. (Diamond: 50%)
Room Upgrade.. Executive Floor, if available. If not, next best available from type booked.
Breakfast........ Free continental breakfast (even if not in Executive Floor).
Internet.......... Free high-speed internet access.
Bonus Points.... 250 - 1000 per stay, depending on hotel brand.
------------------------------
"Going Global" for Silver, Gold or Diamond Members, _until Jan. 14th..._
6 - 14 N at Cat. 6 hotels... 175,000 to 410,000 points (up to 815,000 at Waldorf).  
6 - 14 N at lessor hotels.... 150,000 to 350,000 points.

"AXON" for any HH Am-Ex Card Holder, _until Jan. 14th..._
4 N at Cat.5 (AXON 5)... 125,00 poiints.
4 N at Cat.6 (AXON 6)... 145,000 points.


----------



## linsj (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm Hilton diamond for the first time; been gold for years. The best part about this program is that award nights/stays count toward status. I moved up to diamond last month. largely based on award nights. AFAIK, no other hotel program does this.

I also like the fact that golds get free breakfast. Sometimes continental, sometimes full buffet. I had a 10-night award stay at the Doubletree Suites Times Square in NYC in September when I was still gold, and both of us got the full buffet breakfast ($24.95) for free. We often took yogurt and bananas to go for a light supper. Can't beat that value!


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 1, 2009)

My favorite is Hyatt. I also belong to HHonors, Starwood, Wyndham, Marriott, Fairmont, and a few others.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of dumping my Hilton Visa card and getting the Hilton AMEX card.  Being able to buy your way into gold sounds great to me.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 4, 2009)

Marriott gold.......and I love it!

Marriott VISA (both DH & I have one), Marriott timeshares stays, upgrades & free breakfast as golds, EEO certificates (stay one weekend night/get one free) at Marriott, JW & Ren properties & EEO certificates for a free meal!

We stayed in Rome this year on MR points and got an upgraded room & free breakfast on the top floor (normally 30 euros per person)! We've also had access to the Concierge Lounge at numerous properties and free breakfast buffet in the restaurant.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 6, 2009)

*hotel programs*

Belonging to a  hotel program and being an elite with a hotel program is the difference between night and day.  I belong to almost all the programs but I am a Gold with Starwood, Marriott, and Priority Club.  By far the best as I have said is Marriott.  If you are a general member with any of them, you may get like a free piece of candy  Evaluate the programs based on the status you will be able to attain.  If all you will be is a general member, then it makes little difference.


----------



## folashade (Nov 12, 2009)

Starwood Plat - If you travel internationally Gold is usually decent 
Hyatt plat or Diamond
Intercontiental Ambassador - late checkout, free movie, free fruit and water, certificate for a free wkend night


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jimster said:


> Belonging to a  hotel program and being an elite with a hotel program is the difference between night and day.  I belong to almost all the programs but I am a Gold with Starwood, Marriott, and Priority Club.  By far the best as I have said is Marriott.  If you are a general member with any of them, you may get like a free piece of candy  Evaluate the programs based on the status you will be able to attain.  If all you will be is a general member, then it makes little difference.



That is what I'm trying to ask.

Since we generally don't stay enough nights in hotels to get anything, I'm thinking maybe the Hilton AMEX card with free gold if you spend $20K/year would be the best way of getting and keeping a great hotel elite membership.


----------



## Jimster (Nov 18, 2009)

*Hilton*

If you get the new Surpass card from Amex, you get Hilton Gold without having to pay $20K.


----------



## jc3 (Nov 19, 2009)

*HH*

I'm a Hilton Diamond...I don't know if the other programs have it or not, but my wife and I are able to have a joint account (called "mutual fund").  So if I'm traveling for business and she and the kids are traveling someplace for vacation, we can stay in separate Hiltons and accrue stays toward tier levels.
You get a 50% bonus on miles when you're diamond, vs 25% as gold.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 19, 2009)

jc3 said:


> I'm a Hilton Diamond...I don't know if the other programs have it or not, but my wife and I are able to have a joint account (called "mutual fund").  So if I'm traveling for business and she and the kids are traveling someplace for vacation, we can stay in separate Hiltons and accrue stays toward tier levels.
> You get a 50% bonus on miles when you're diamond, vs 25% as gold.



I didn't know that.  Unfortunately neither DH nor I are traveling much, but it's good to know.

Sue


----------



## linsj (Nov 19, 2009)

jc3 said:


> I'm a Hilton Diamond...I don't know if the other programs have it or not, but my wife and I are able to have a joint account (called "mutual fund").  So if I'm traveling for business and she and the kids are traveling someplace for vacation, we can stay in separate Hiltons and accrue stays toward tier levels.



Joint accounts don't exist anymore except for those that were grandfathered in at the time this program was cancelled.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> The surpass Hilton AMEX card ($75 fee) gets you automatic Gold  but only for the first year and still gets you gold if you spend $20K and gets you diamond if you spend $40K



Is Diamond that good of a program? I just looked at the Hilton site and am not so sure. I must be missing something.

Even Starwood offers suite upgrades to Gold/Platinum (at times). Hilton says



> You will be upgraded to an Executive Floor room (where/when available) at time of check-in. If an Executive Floor room is unavailable, you will be upgraded to the next best available room from the room type booked. Upgrades exclude suites, villas and specialty accommodations


I do like that they offer Internet at no additional charge. Starwood should do that, as well.

I've been Hilton Gold before but can't recall any real benefit during the times I stayed at their properties. 

Even so, I'm considering switching from my Starwood AMEX (it still may be the best value, but I'm open to evaluating annually to see if there are any better values...). I see these two options for Hilton:



> *Citi® Hilton HHonors® Visa® Signature Card and earn: *
> 15,000 Hilton HHonors® bonus points after making $150 in purchases within 2 months of account opening. That's more than enough for a free1 night at participating Hilton Family hotels.2
> 
> 6 Hilton HHonors bonus points for each $1 spent at
> ...


and



> Hilton HHonors Card from American Express
> *Earn 20,000 HHonors bonus points with your first purchase 1*
> 
> That's enough to get you up to 2 free nights.2
> ...


AMEX seems to offer 3 points per $1 at most merchants.


Also, it appears Hilton is increasing redemption values in January.




> *Hotel Category* *1*
> *2*
> *3*
> *4*
> ...




A quick check of San Francisco hotels in February (I have a conference I'm attending then) show:


SF Hilton: 40,000 points per night or $99 cash (whoah that's a terrible return; pay cash!)


SF Financial District: 40,000 points per night or $143 (still not good, less than 1% return on credit card values, assuming most at 3 pts/$)




Denver in Dec (I'll be there for one night):


Doubletree Denver: 20,000 pts or $84 (1.26% return on AMEX)




Please tell me there are better values for point redemption in the Hilton program. Do you only use them for resorts? It makes no sense to waste them for these cheap rooms.


----------



## linsj (Nov 19, 2009)

*Ken555,* when I was Starwood gold for three years, I got zip benefits other than bonus points. I never got an upgraded room. With Hilton, on the other hand, I've almost always been upgraded. Plus free breakfasts have saved me a lot of money. 

I wouldn't waste points on cheap rooms like you've noted. The best values are VIP awards for 6 nights or more at reduced points. I use my points for expensive rooms like $300/night rooms in NYC or international locations.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 19, 2009)

I am a member of HHonors and Hyatt Gold Passport as well as several others. My experience has been that Hyatt offers far more benefits without having to be an elite member. I have always received free upgrades at all the Hyatt's, plus free breakfast on several occasions. We typically stay at least 60 nights a year in hotels all for pleasure trips. About half of those are free nights at casino resorts.

I usually try to stay in a Hyatt, if available, based on quality of hotel, benefits from their program, and they usually give the best senior discounts. However, I will try to choose the best hotel depending on the location. If I am not familiar with the area's hotels then I rely a lot on the Trip Advisor reviews. As such we never stay at one particular brand often enough to reach an elite level. However, I am almost always able to negotiate free upgrades and other goodies.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been Starwood gold for years.  Haven't gotten any upgrades at all.  

As a Marriott silver, I once got a corner room with a pull-out couch at one of their mid-tier hotels. 

Not a hotel benefit or even a VIP upgrade, but I have to share this story because it was such an awesome experience: My husband and I were having truly one of the worst days of our lives and had to get to Seattle post haste.  I booked flights with United, using points I had been accumulating for our annual trip to Hawaii.  I had no status at all with United other than basic members.  After my husband explained our circumstances, the gate agent in Chicago, Carl, whom I shall never forget, put us first on the waiting list, ahead of everyone else, for a flight that left two hours earlier than our originally booked flight.  When he called our names, we were elated.  Carl  handed us our tickets and said, "I'm sorry the seats are so crappy."  I said, "Carl, we would have been happy to sit in cargo.  Please don't apologize."  When we got onto the plane, the FA directed us to turn left instead of right.  Our seats were 1A and 1B.  Carl had put us in first class. I cried a lot of tears that day, and I'm glad to say that those were happy tears. 

Okay, enough of that. The best hotel upgrade I've ever gotten with status is with Hilton.  When I was a Hilton gold member via spending $$ on their AMEX card, I made reservations with points for my husband and I, and another couple, for one night at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  By the time our trip came around, I had been downgraded to a silver member, so I wasn't expecting anything at all aside from a quicker check-in.  In fact, the only thing I requested ahead of time, via a very cheerful note, was that our two parties be placed in the same building, if possible. 

When I arrived, I chatted with the clerk for a bit and told her how awesome it was to be in Hawaii.  She surprised me by handing me complimentary breakfast buffet coupons for everyone in my party.  I told the clerk that I honestly hadn't expected this and she replied, "We've checked in 5 wedding parties today.  You are the first person who has been nice to me."  That wasn't all I got.  Our room turned out to be a corner ocean front 7th floor room in the Rainbow Tower, with two balconies that overlooked the Pacific.   My friend was given an oceanfront room two doors down. It was a Friday night so we got to watch the fireworks from our lanai.  

Here's the view:


----------

